#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  5 years Welding tuition plus CSWIP 3.2 - employment prospects?

## Buel

Hi all,
I have been a welding tutor for five years and am thinking about taking the TWI CSWIP 3.2 course and exam. I am curious - what are the employment prospects for these quals?

Cheers,


BSee More: 5 years Welding tuition plus CSWIP 3.2 - employment prospects?

----------

